# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Striking salamander species found

## John Clare

BBC News, London, UK, 8th July 2009: _Striking salamander species found_

"A striking new species of lungless salamander has been found living in a small stream in the Appalachian foothills of the US.

The salamander is so distinct that it's been classified within its own genus, a taxonomic grouping that usually includes a host of related species.

The creature breathes through its skin, and unusually for its kind, males and females have different colouration.

Such a distinct amphibian has not been found in the US for half a century.

The researchers who discovered the salamander describe it in the Journal of Zoology. They have dubbed it the 'patch-nosed' salamander after the yellow patch on the animal's snout.

The tiny animal averages just 25 to 26mm long. "

Continued: http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth...00/8140003.stm

----------


## Kurt

Oh, I have had these for years. They make great pets.

----------


## John Clare

> Oh, I have had these for years. They make great pets.


Funny.

----------


## Kurt

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------

